# need sugestions on what color to paint my car



## b13racer (Aug 18, 2003)

i am thinking of a light creamy orange.what do you think?does anyone know a site that i could see colors on my car?


----------



## NoReason (Oct 20, 2002)

stay away from wild colors {GHEY}... Black is nice, so is silver.


----------



## b13racer (Aug 18, 2003)

well it is pretty much a weekend warrior and drag strip car. and i want something that makes it stand out, but is tasteful


----------



## NoReason (Oct 20, 2002)

Tasteful and bright colors don't got in the same sentance... =)

Black is sexy... anything FLASHY is going to look ricey because it's not a classic car IMO.

Dark Blue, SEXY... 

Orange, ghey, green, ghey, Light blue, ehhh, 

Take a pic of your car, put it in photoshop and adjust the colors... that will give you an idea of what you like... but hey, it's your $$$. do what you want.


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

If you want orange-ish The 200sx came in Autum Rust, I thought that was a cool color, Pacific Sun Blue was my fav 200sx color Nissan color. 

There's a guy on the other board that painted his B13 SE-R with an orange from a 99 Volvo. It's in his sig, Looks tight.

Personally I would go with VW's Arthricite grey, or basically a subdied silver.


----------



## OZMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

how about the copper on the 350 Z


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

i thnk that copper is cool if you have a 350 or a murano or max ...but...on a b13...it might just look too ricey....i am seriosuly contemplating a nice shiny black...but i gotta get rid of rust first..


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

if you wanna drop a good chunk of cash, how about that color changing stuff? that is very cool shit. I think it's called pearlite or something. A guy I worked with a few summers ago had it done on his 68 chevelle and it looked cool as shit. not ricey at all, just looked good. kinda changes from black to purple to blue to... as you walk around the car and the light hits it at different angles. It cost him 4 grand or something for his chevelle. but he was really really anal about how it looked, so for a less than show quality job on a smaller car it would be a lot less I'd guess.

It'd make your car really stand out and it seems like everybody from ricers to old muscle car guys think it's just plain cool stuff.

they've got it in 3 can kits at wal-mart, napa, etc for like 20 bucks. couldn't do a car with it, but you could do somethin with it and see how ya like it. I've thought about painting my computer case with it, as a 20 dollar way to tinker with something without damaging something expensive...


----------



## b13racer (Aug 18, 2003)

well iwas going to paint it myself and i didn't want a complicated paint.i wanted orange because i love the old camaros and mopars with the orange and black stripes


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

It ain't yours till you make it yours. Do it up the way you like it. Paint it orange and show us some pics!

On a similar topic... I just cleaned up some rust, but my paint doesn't quite match... Anybody know where I can get some exact paint for a silver '93?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Just bring in your side mirrors and have a shop color match it for you... 

orange and black camaros were hot... :banana:

What about black on yellow or yellow on black?


----------



## SentraE (Jun 28, 2003)

IMO i would go with black. right now my car is flat black with silver 16in wheels and it looks pretty good. everyone calls it the stealth bomber. i might just redo it in flat black because i didnt use very good paint and its starting to fade and you can see some paint strokes.also how about the bright red or the maroon pearl that came on the sentras. and that like steel blue color.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

i was gonna do the lancer gray/gunmetal. oOooOOo loOks tite. but then sum damn cRX in my town beat me to it... but i love the 200sx orange. so its autumn orange or watever.? i thought it was burnt orange. butttttt. black is klean but harrrd very hard to keep klean. as long as u dont brush up against it when it got a light coat of dust on it.. heh


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

I say no go on Camaro orange. I think it's too 'Dukes of Hazzard' for my taste.


----------



## NISMOrob (Apr 30, 2002)

well in my opinion bright/pastel colors are for chics. evertime I see a pastel honda, with a guy driving I laugh at his ass.

In my opinion if you want to stand out, go with the cooper from a 200sx, I have seen this on a local guys car and it looked great. WRX blue would also be a good bright non ricey color. 

Ive also seen a pick of a bright yellow b13 and it looked nice.

Favorite colors for B13 would be Silver, Midnight blue from a 03 max, and blue that came on the 94 b13 se-r


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

silver :thumbup:


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

350Z Silverstone grey would be my choice. It's an awesome looking color and being silver it's easy to care for.

Check my site for a few ideas I was messing around with a year ago. I've decided to stay with dark teal; it slowly grew on me. If I did go Silvestone I'd want to paint the full engine bay which is a lot of work.

http://b13sentra.netfirms.com/gallery/


----------



## BeGuM (Sep 18, 2003)

Black would be nice for a B13..


----------



## e_fizzy (May 3, 2003)

I think the Aspen White from the G20 looks tight. It's pearl white


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

If you're going to paint it yourself and it's just a weekend/track car, get a cheap single stage product, like Dupont Centaur. Wet sand the whole car down with 400 grit paper. Let it dry a day, mask the car, and rescuff the surface with 600 dry and tack it off with clean rags or pledge grab-it wiping cloths, or just get some cheeseclotch, not the kind that is tacky with resin in it. If you want the paint to really last, get a cheap primer/sealer to spray on first. Lay the paint down nice and wet and make sure you lap your coats 1/3 to 1/2 of your spray pattern. Don't try to cover on the first coat. Make sure to adjust your gun so your spraying about 8" from the car but can get it put down without runs. If you need a good cheap gun go to www.spraygunworld.com and get the Astro Star Gravity Feed GF14SDX for $63. You can also buy the GF20SDX but I'd only use it for high build primer.


----------



## b13racer (Aug 18, 2003)

yeah i already sprayed it with primer sealer.i used a gravity feed.

95 sentra b13 how did you change the colors in those pictures?


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

I used Paint Shop Pro, made an overlay mask, erased the part of the mask covering the body color and then changed the Hue/Saturation/Lightness. Hue is what changes the color. This should be similar but probably easier in PhotoShop. I wasn't able to change the color of anything grey, eg. my bumpers, with out coloring it first.


----------

